# Blue Angels commander resigns after manuevering too low



## evangilder (May 28, 2011)

> PENSACOLA, FL - Chief of Naval Air Training, Rear Adm. Bill Sizemore, relieved Cmdr. Dave Koss, Commanding Officer of the Naval Flight Demonstration Squadron Friday, May 27, at his request following a lower-than-normal maneuver during the team’s last performance at the Lynchburg Regional Air Show May 22.
> 
> “With deep personal regret I shared with my command today that I will be voluntarily leaving the greatest flight demonstration team. I performed a maneuver that had an unacceptably low minimum altitude,” said Koss. “This maneuver, combined with other instances of not meeting the airborne standard that makes the Blue Angels the exceptional organization that it is, led to my decision to step down. I have the utmost respect for the Sailors and Marines of the Blue Angels organization and all that they embody. The reason this team is so successful, brings thrills to millions of fans across America, and represents the U.S. Navy so superbly is because of the absolute commitment to safety and perfection by every member of the team. I am honored to have been a part of this organization and I look forward to watching its success in the future.”
> 
> ...



I salute Commander Koss for putting safety above all else. It takes one hell of a man to admit he's in the wrong and do what is right.

The video below shows the pass. Look around the 24 minute mark and you will see #3 and #4 break from the formation. Extremely good situational awareness on #3s part and #4 had the discipline to stay with his section lead. Thankfully, it ended safely.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IWVRlPHyY8_


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2011)

Wow, that is a gutsy move and I salute him. They cancelled the show at Millville this weekend because of this.


----------



## Glider (May 28, 2011)

He did the right thing but I suspect it wasn't just this display as he himself said _combined with other instances of not meeting the airborne standard _. It might well have been the last straw


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2011)

Either way I salute him for doing the right thing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2011)

It takes a bigger man to admit he's wrong. I'm with you Adler.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2011)

Yea, certainly shows why he was selected for the team to being with.


----------

